# What show was this?



## Kevinjames (Apr 23, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what the name of the show on this pic was??


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 23, 2005)

you might want to offer people a bit more info - is it from the eighties, was it US, UK or other?
need a bit more information to be able to answer this

it looks like something from Day of the Triffids to me though


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm not getting a pic...  What is it and how big is the damn thing???


----------



## Frey Slayer (Apr 27, 2005)

That was clearly from "Martha Stewart's Floral Arrangements: Do's and Don'ts!"


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 27, 2005)

*hums* Little Shop, Little Shop of Horrors...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 27, 2005)

It does rather look like little shop doesn't it...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 28, 2005)

it does a little, but it isn't. i actualy do know it, but i can't for the life of me remember from where! its, i believe a half hour kids program. not black hole high, but in a similar sort of vein...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 28, 2005)

hell, it could be from Goosebumps or something similar for all the information we have on it! 

it looks older to me, though (70s/80s)


----------

